
UK ISPs will soon send written warnings to suspected pirates - ergot
https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/10/uk-isps-piracy-emails/
======
mtgx
Oh, what a coincidence - just a few days after passing the Investigatory
Powers Act, which stores the sites everyone visits on ISP's servers.

